# Oak spirals weight



## Wild Duk (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone know what those oak spirals weigh. I need to oak about 6 gallons of cab, normally use 2 spirals for about 6 weeks but only have chips now....


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2013)

I usually use 15 grams of chips per gallon when I don't have spirals.


----------



## Wild Duk (Mar 10, 2013)

About how long do you leave em in?? I was going to add then during MLF...


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 10, 2013)

Chips are 90% spent in about 48 hours. I just leave them in until lazy but feels like racking again. Two weeks is more then enough time. You cannot compare different oak styles by weight. It has everything to do with surface exposer and whether it is long or short grain oak, not to mention the level of toast.


----------



## Wild Duk (Mar 10, 2013)

Ok thx. So I could just keep em in throughout the MLF process however long it takes....


----------



## sdelli (Apr 7, 2013)

I have been experimenting with different wood aging. Chips, cubes, and spirals. So far I cannot tell a huge difference but I will say that I will never be comfortable leaving chips in my wine for a long period of time. I am just afraid of the small pieces of wood breaking down over time and becoming part of the wine. Spirals or sticks are much safer and can age better with the wine. I use my spirals 1/2 stick in a carboy tied with string to the top bung at a time. This way every time I rack each couple/three months I can taste and put a fresh one back in.... Until it has the taste I am looking for. Probably just keep my chips for fermenting......But when I did add chips it was at about 2 oz. per 5 gal. Carboy at a time. You always start slow and build. You cannot take it back once you added too much!


----------



## sdelli (Apr 7, 2013)




----------

